# liquid fertilizer



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

i just started using liquid ferts in my tank do i have to shut down my filtration when i put that in because my filter sucks out the fert in about 2 hrs max...


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

It's the Carbon/Charcoal sucking in the liquid fert itself, not the filter. Just take out the Carbon/Charcoal and you should be fine.


----------

